# Internal Di2 battery and SLR01



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Does anyone know if the internal Di2 will fit in a 2012 SLR01 seatpost. The seatpost is not round so I wonder if it'll fit. Thanks


----------



## L84AD8 (Jul 1, 2011)

uncrx2003 said:


> Does anyone know if the internal Di2 will fit in a 2012 SLR01 seatpost. The seatpost is not round so I wonder if it'll fit. Thanks


If your 2012 SLR01 before or after they changed the seatpost design? my 2013 SLR01 is the later type with the external seat clamp, and I've no problems fitting the internal battery in the seatpost!
Like you said the seatpost is not round, so no existing battery holder will work, all I did was wrap the battery with some bar tape so that the battery fits just snuggly in the seatpost, worked a treat! :thumbsup:


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks for this info. Mine SLR01 has the external clamp. I just ordered the battery. Doing the complete 6870 upgrade minus the shifters. One more question for you, the di2 cable that runs from the front junction box to the rear. It is routed through the down tube, correct?


----------



## L84AD8 (Jul 1, 2011)

uncrx2003 said:


> Doing the complete 6870 upgrade minus the shifters. One more question for you, the di2 cable that runs from the front junction box to the rear. It is routed through the down tube, correct?


Yep, my frame is mechanical only, so my wires are ran externally without any hole drilling, as you stated only one wire under the downtube, with Shimano's cable cover, it's not very noticeable without flipping the bike over.. Here's my SLR01 on WW. 

What components are you upgrading from? without having to change the shifters?


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

I'm upgrading from 6770 and my frame is a di2 specific frame so it wasn't a big deal. I think the cable from the front junction to the rear one is going to be too short so I ordered a new one. I just can't stand the wait for all the parts to get here.


----------

